# Type the Characters of Gotham



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I started watching this show when it first aired and haven't quit since. Anyway, I'd like to type the characters here. Thoughts and suggestions encouraged.

Here is a list of the main characters and my initial impressions:

Detective James Gordon 1w2
Harvey Bullock
Bruce Wayne 8
Oswald Cobblepot/Penguin 4w3, 1, 5
Barbra Kean 6w7 sx
Sara Essen
Alfred Pennyworth 1w9
Selina "Cat" Kyle
Edward Nygma 5w6, 2w1, 1w2
Carmine Falcone 8w9
Fish Mooney 3w4, 8w7
Butch Gilzean 6, 9w8


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Jerome 7w6


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

James Gordon 1w2
Barbra Kean 6w7 

https://youtu.be/HdBVO3S77Wo


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Fish Mooney 8w7, 2w3

https://youtu.be/BqRFTawBrm4

Her image reminds me of Pink, who's an 8w7, 2w3, ?

https://youtu.be/sim-5DNBcu0


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I started a thread on Gotham a while back in the Guess The Type forum-- take a peek! 
http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/380466-gotham.html

Anyways, these were my guesses for the character's enneatypes as I had it in that thread:
Jim Gordon - 1w2-2w1-6w5 sx/sp
Harvey Bullock - 6w5-8w7-3w2 so/sx
Fish Mooney - 8w9-3w4-7w6 sx/so
Oswald Cobblepot/Penguin - 5w6-8w9-4w3 sp/sx
Bruce Wayne - 5w4-1w9-4w5 sx/sp
Alfred Pennyworth - 2w1-8w9-6w5 sp/so
Barbara Kean - 9w8-6w7-2w3 so/sp
Selina Kyle/Catwoman - 6w7-8w9-4w3 sp/sx
Ed Nygma/Riddler - 5w4-2w3-9w8 sp/sx
Leslie Thompkins - 2w1-9w1-7w6 so/sp
(and from later in the thread) Tabitha - 7w8-8w7-2w3 sx/sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> I started watching this show when it first aired and haven't quit since. Anyway, I'd like to type the characters here. Thoughts and suggestions encouraged.
> 
> Here is a list of the main characters and my initial impressions:
> 
> Detective James Gordon 1w2


yes, 1w2 Sx/So



> Harvey Bullock


6w7 Sx/Sp



> Bruce Wayne 8


1w9 (maybe Sx/Sp?)



> Oswald Cobblepot/Penguin 4w3, 1, 5


hell no, 6w7 Sp/Sx



> Barbra Kean 6w7 sx


I see either Sx 6w7, Sx 3w2 or 2w3 Sp/Sx-->8, so that works



> Sara Essen


the lesbian chick? some sort of Social 6 with a 1 fix



> Alfred Pennyworth 1w9


8w7 So/Sx



> Selina "Cat" Kyle


either 7w8 Sp/Sx or 8w7 Sx/Sp



> Edward Nygma 5w6, 2w1, 1w2


5w6 Sx/So par excellence :laughing:



> Carmine Falcone 8w9


yes, for sure. probably Sp/Sx



> Fish Mooney 3w4, 8w7


8w7 Sx/Sp imo (could also be Social or Sexual 2)



> Butch Gilzean 6, 9w8


I couldn't decide between these either

other characters:
Jerome: 7w8, not sure of subtype
Lee Tompkins: 3w4 Sp/Sx
Theo Galavan: 8w7 Sp/Sx 
Tabitha Galavan: 2w3 Sx/So


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

@Swordsman of Mana 

Why 6w7 for Harvey Bullock? He seems so gutty, I've been contemplating 9w8 for him.

Penguin was definitely my shakiest typing but I don't see the the anxiety so telltale of 6w7. Why do you think he is a 6?

Sara Essen is Gordon and Bullock's boss. The black lady. 

I changed Fish's type to 8w7 with a 2w3 fix on a subsequent post. Posted a video to compare to Pink, who I believe is an 8w7 with a 2w3 fix.

I'm leaning toward 9w8 for Gilzean. He just doesn't seem to show much head energy.

Also, I have Jerome as a 7w6. I struggled on the wing though. What diffrences do you look for when deciding on 7's wing?

Theo Galavan I'm thinking is a 1w9.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> Why 6w7 for Harvey Bullock? He seems so gutty, I've been contemplating 9w8 for him.


he looks gut center because he is an endo-mesomorph with a beard. the guy is reactive and counter-phobic as fuck



> Penguin was definitely my shakiest typing but I don't see the the anxiety so telltale of 6w7. Why do you think he is a 6?


....he is constantly stammering, freaking out and kissing people's asses. textbook phobic 6 :tongue:



> Sara Essen is Gordon and Bullock's boss. The black lady.


oh, her. she also seems like a Social 6 with a 1 fix, but a more grounded one



> I changed Fish's type to 8w7 with a 2w3 fix on a subsequent post. Posted a video to compare to Pink, who I believe is an 8w7 with a 2w3 fix.


that works



> I'm leaning toward 9w8 for Gilzean. He just doesn't seem to show much head energy.


who's that?



> Also, I have Jerome as a 7w6. I struggled on the wing though. What diffrences do you look for when deciding on 7's wing


more anti-social, no concern for any kind of security, act first, ask questions later



> Theo Galavan I'm thinking is a 1w9.


that's not a terrible typing. I still lean 8w7 because he's more self-amused and has a weirdly 7-ish cat-like quality to him that I don't see in 1s


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

@Swordsman of Mana 

You're right about Bullock, I'm kicking myself for not seeing it sooner.

Ok, phobic 6 an ass kisser? Please tell me I don't come across this way.

Gilzean, as in Butch Gilzean, Fish's underling. He really seems more like a 9w8 than a 6, to me.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_
> 
> Why 6w7 for Harvey Bullock? He seems so gutty, I've been contemplating 9w8 for him.


his reactions seem almost like he's trying to prevent something, more than he is responding to something. kind of like a cut-out tool he brings into play when needed, instead of it arising from his... _core_ (aptly named lol)... what i mean is that something is donned, put on, because it is now necessary to him in order to get through a situation. 
(that's how i've come to differentiate the gut-type mentality versus that of the mental-types: something unchanging that is brought into everyday life in order to move through a "situation"/life, and on the other hand, a type that doesn't actually experience that choice [hence the existentialism of the former] on their visceral level--their "visceral level" is more automatic, whether of the reactive triad or not, and have what amounts to a more natural response [whether in proportion to the situation at hand or not]). 

but yeah, 6w7. he's also succumb to the "nihilistic" take on reality, the dog-eat-dog/i'll really look out for myself because i'm too worried to do anything else-type of view, that a cp-6 may develop.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Now I can definitely see Penguin as a 6w7.

https://youtu.be/Kw7EgRXIupE


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I've changed my mind on Nygma's gut fix. He's a 5w6 with a 9w1 gut fix.

https://youtu.be/wCXZYOxmmPw


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Donovan said:


> his reactions seem almost like he's trying to prevent something, more than he is responding to something. kind of like a cut-out tool he brings into play when needed, instead of it arising from his... _core_ (aptly named lol)... what i mean is that something is donned, put on, because it is now necessary to him in order to get through a situation.
> (that's how i've come to differentiate the gut-type mentality versus that of the mental-types: something unchanging that is brought into everyday life in order to move through a "situation"/life, and on the other hand, a type that doesn't actually experience that choice [hence the existentialism of the former] on their visceral level--their "visceral level" is more automatic, whether of the reactive triad or not, and have what amounts to a more natural response [whether in proportion to the situation at hand or not]).
> 
> but yeah, 6w7. he's also succumb to the "nihilistic" take on reality, the dog-eat-dog/i'll really look out for myself because i'm too worried to do anything else-type of view, that a cp-6 may develop.


 Yes at one point I have something different in mind for Harvey but if you think about it 6 makes sense. He tries to keep Gordon from rocking the boat.He would rather avoid trouble than fix what's wrong. His way of looking at things won't change either way just don't make it worse.


----------

